# Rescue or Death



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Pit Bull Terrier | Stoney Creek, ON | URGENT-BOOTS.

This is a horrible law in Ontario. He is an amazing dog who has the potential to be much loved and a great family dog but if he doesn't get out of the province he won't make it to Christmas.

And little bit helps to save this beautiful boy 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

How terrible- I just hate laws like that. If properly trained and socialized, all dogs have the potential to be loving friends and family members. It is so cruel to assume that just because it is a pitbull, it's an aggressive killer and needs to be put down.


----------

